#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Будда о том как определить просветлен ли человек.

## Eugeny

Вот в тему последних дискуссий о неопросветленных полезная сутта.


Чхаббисодхана сутта: Чистота в шести аспектах
МН 112

Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в Саваттхи, в роще Джеты, в монастыре Анатхапиндики. Там он обратился к монахам: «Монахи!»
«Да, Учитель» - отвечали они.
Благословенный сказал: «Монахи, бывает, когда некий монах делает заявление о своём окончательном знании: «Я понимаю: рождение уничтожено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать, не будет больше перерождения в каком-либо состоянии существования».

Четыре вида выражений

1). Слова этого монаха не следует ни принимать, ни отвергать. Не соглашаясь и не отрицая, следует задать вопрос: «Друг, существует четыре вида выражения, праведно провозглашённых Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Какие четыре?

٭  говорить о видимом так, как оно видится
٭  говорить о слышимом так, как оно слышится
٭  говорить об ощущаемом так, как оно ощущается
٭  говорить о познаваемом так, как оно познаётся1

Таковы, друг, четыре вида выражения, праведно провозглашённые Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Как Достопочтенный знает, как он видит, в отношении этих четырёх видов выражения, так что посредством отсутствия цепляния его ум был освобождён от загрязнений?»
Монахи, когда монах - чьи загрязнения уничтожены, который прожил святую жизнь, сделал то, что следовало сделать, сбросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели - уничтожил путы существования и полностью освободился посредством окончательного знания, то таковой будет суть его ответа:
«Друзья, в отношении видимого я пребываю без влечения, без отторжения, независимым, беспристрастным, свободным, отделённым, с умом, лишённым преград. В отношении слышимого… ощущаемого… познаваемого я пребываю без влечения, без отторжения, независимым, беспристрастным, свободным, отделённым, с умом, лишённым преград. Зная так, видя так, в отношении этих четырёх видов выражений, посредством отсутствия цепляния мой ум освобождён от загрязнений».

Пять совокупностей

2). Сказав «хорошо», можно восхититься и возрадоваться словам этого монаха. Сделав так, следует задать дальнейший вопрос: «Друг, существуют эти пять совокупностей, подверженные цеплянию, праведно провозглашённые Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Какие пять?

٭  Совокупность материальной формы, подверженная цеплянию
٭  Совокупность чувства, подверженная цеплянию
٭  Совокупность восприятия, подверженная цеплянию
٭  Совокупность формаций [ума], подверженная цеплянию
٭  Совокупность сознания, подверженная цеплянию

Таковы, друг, пять совокупностей, подверженные цеплянию, праведно провозглашённые Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Как Достопочтенный знает, как он видит, в отношении этих пяти совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию, так что посредством отсутствия цепляния его ум был освобождён от загрязнений?»
Монахи, когда монах - чьи загрязнения уничтожены, который прожил святую жизнь, сделал то, что следовало сделать, сбросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели - уничтожил путы существования и полностью освободился посредством окончательного знания, то таковой будет суть его ответа:
«Друзья, познав материальную форму хилой, угасающей, некомфортной - с уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, оставлением и отбрасыванием влечения и цепляния по отношению к материальной форме, [а также] умственных позиций, приверженностей, скрытых склонностей по отношению к материальной форме2, я понял, что мой ум освобождён.
Друзья, познав чувство… восприятие… формации… сознание хилым, угасающим, некомфортным - с уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, оставлением и отбрасыванием влечения и цепляния по отношению к сознанию, [а также] умственных позиций, приверженностей, скрытых склонностей по отношению к сознанию, я понял, что мой ум освобождён.
Зная так и видя так, в отношении этих пяти совокупностей, подверженных цеплянию, посредством отсутствия цепляния мой ум освобождён от загрязнений».

Шесть элементов

3). Сказав «хорошо», можно восхититься и возрадоваться словам этого монаха. Сделав так, следует задать дальнейший вопрос: «Друг, существуют эти шесть элементов, праведно провозглашённых Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Какие шесть?

٭  элемент земли
٭  элемент воды
٭  элемент огня
٭  элемент воздуха
٭  элемент пространства
٭  элемент сознания

Таковы, друг, шесть элементов, праведно провозглашённые Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Как Достопочтенный знает, как он видит, в отношении этих шести элементов, так что посредством отсутствия цепляния его ум был освобождён от загрязнений?»
Монахи, когда монах - чьи загрязнения уничтожены, который прожил святую жизнь, сделал то, что следовало сделать, сбросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели - уничтожил путы существования и полностью освободился посредством окончательного знания, то таковой будет суть его ответа:
«Друзья, я стал относиться к элементу земли как к безличному, не имея [ощущения] «я», выстроенного на основе элемента земли3. C уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, оставлением и отбрасыванием влечения и цепляния по отношению к элементу земли, [а также] умственных позиций, приверженностей, скрытых склонностей по отношению к элементу земли, я понял, что мой ум освобождён.
Друзья, я стал относиться к элементу воды… огня… воздуха… пространства… сознания как к безличному, не имея [ощущения] «я», выстроенного на основе элемента сознания. C уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, оставлением и отбрасыванием влечения и цепляния по отношению к элементу сознания, [а также] умственных позиций, приверженностей, скрытых склонностей по отношению к элементу сознания, я понял, что мой ум освобождён.
Зная так и видя так, в отношении этих шести элементов, посредством отсутствия цепляния мой ум освобождён от загрязнений».

Шесть внутренних и внешних сфер

4). Сказав «хорошо», можно восхититься и возрадоваться словам этого монаха. Сделав так, следует задать дальнейший вопрос: «Друг, существуют эти шесть внутренних и внешних сфер, праведно провозглашённые Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Какие шесть?

٭  глаз и формы
٭  ухо и звуки
٭  нос и запахи
٭  язык и вкусы
٭  тело и телесные ощущения
٭  ум и объекты ума
Таковы, друг, шесть внутренних и внешних сфер, праведно провозглашённые Благословенным, который знает и видит, совершенным и полностью просветлённым. Как Достопочтенный знает, как он видит, в отношении этих шести внутренних и внешних сфер, так что посредством отсутствия цепляния его ум был освобождён от загрязнений?»
Монахи, когда монах - чьи загрязнения уничтожены, который прожил святую жизнь, сделал то, что следовало сделать, сбросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели - уничтожил путы существования и полностью освободился посредством окончательного знания, то таковой будет суть его ответа:
«Друзья, с уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, оставлением и отбрасыванием желания, страсти, очарования, жажды, влечения и цепляния, [а также] умственных позиций, приверженностей, скрытых склонностей по отношению к глазу, формам, сознанию глаза и к вещам, познаваемым [умом] посредством сознания глаза, я понял, что мой ум освобождён4.
С уничтожением, угасанием, прекращением, оставлением и отбрасыванием желания, страсти, очарования, жажды, влечения и цепляния, [а также] умственных позиций, приверженностей, скрытых склонностей по отношению к уху, звукам, сознанию уха и к вещам, познаваемым [умом] посредством сознания уха, я понял, что мой ум освобождён…
…по отношению к носу, запахам, сознанию носа и к вещам, познаваемым [умом] посредством сознания носа…
…по отношению к языку, вкусам, сознанию языка и к вещам, познаваемым [умом] посредством сознания языка…
…по отношению к телу, тактильным ощущениям, сознанию тела и к вещам, познаваемым [умом] посредством сознания тела…
…по отношению к уму, объектам ума, сознанию ума и к вещам, познаваемым [умом] посредством сознания ума, я понял, что мой ум освобождён.
Зная так и видя так, в отношении этих шести внутренних и внешних сфер, посредством отсутствия цепляния мой ум освобождён от загрязнений».

Путь к уничтожению самомнения

5). Сказав «хорошо», можно восхититься и возрадоваться словам этого монаха. Сделав так, следует задать дальнейший вопрос: «Друг, как [сталось так, что теперь] Достопочтенный знает, как [сталось, что теперь] он видит в отношении этого тела с его сознанием и всеми внешними признаками, [так что] cотворение «Я», сотворение «Моего», скрытая склонность к самомнению были уничтожены в нём?5»
Монахи, когда монах - чьи загрязнения уничтожены, который прожил святую жизнь, сделал то, что следовало сделать, сбросил тяжкий груз, достиг истинной цели - уничтожил путы существования и полностью освободился посредством окончательного знания, то таковой будет суть его ответа:

Обретение веры и уход в монашество

«Друзья, прежде, когда я жил жизнью домохозяина, я был невежественен. Затем, Татхагата или его ученик обучил меня Дхамме. Услышав Дхамму, я обрёл веру в Татхагату. Обладая этой верой, я подумал так: «Домохозяйская жизнь ограниченна, это пыльный путь. Бездомная жизнь подобна бескрайним просторам. Не просто, проживая дома, вести святую жизнь, в идеальном совершенстве, всецело чистую, словно блестящий перламутр. Что если я, обрив волосы и бороду, и одев жёлтые одежды, оставлю домохозяйскую жизнь ради бездомной?»
Так, через некоторое время, оставив всё своё богатство - большое или малое, оставив круг своих родных - большой или малый, обрив волосы и бороду, я одел жёлтые одежды и оставил домохозяйскую жизнь ради бездомной.

Нравственность

Когда я отправился в бездомную жизнь, наделённый монашеским обучением и образом жизни, тогда, отбрасывая убийство, я воздерживался от взятия жизни. Я жил без дубины, без ножа, добросовестный, милосердный, желающий блага всем живым существам.
Отбрасывая воровство, я воздерживался от взятия того, что [мне] не было дано. Я брал только то, что дают, принимал только подаренное, жил не хитростью и уловками, а чистотой. Это было частью моей нравственности.
Отбрасывая сексуальную жизнь, я вёл жизнь безбрачную, сторонясь и воздерживаясь от сексуального акта, что распространён среди мирян.
Отбрасывая лживую речь, я воздерживался от неправдивых слов. Я говорил истину, держался за истину, [в этом] я был прочен, надёжен, не обманывал мир.
Отбрасывая речь, сеющую распри, я воздерживался от неё. То, что я слышал здесь, я не рассказывал там, чтобы не посеять рознь между этими людьми и теми. То, что я слышал там, я не рассказывал здесь, чтобы не посеять рознь между тамошними людьми и здешними. Так я примирял тех, кто поругался и [ещё больше] укреплял тех, кто дружен, я любил согласие, радовался согласию, наслаждался согласием, говорил [такие] вещи, что создают согласие.
Отбрасывая грубую речь, я воздерживался от бранных слов. Я говорил слова, приятные уху, любящие, проникающие в сердце, вежливые, привлекательные и нравящиеся большинству людей.
Отбрасывая пустословие, я воздерживался от пустой болтовни. Я говорил в нужный момент, говорил действительное, то, что согласуется с целью, с Дхаммой, с Винаей. Я говорил ценные слова, уместные, разумные, ограниченные, связанные с целью.
Я воздерживался от нанесения вреда семенам и растениям.
Я ел только один раз в день, воздерживаясь от принятия пищи вечером и от еды в неположенное время днём.
Я воздерживался от танцев, пения, музыки и зрелищ.
Я воздерживался от ношения гирлянд и от украшения себя косметикой и ароматами.
Я воздерживался от высоких и роскошных кроватей и сидений.
Я воздерживался от принятия золота и серебра.
Я воздерживался от принятия неприготовленного риса… сырого мяса… женщин и девочек… рабов-мужчин и рабов-женщин… овец и коз… птиц и свиней… слонов, коров, жеребцов и кобыл… полей и хозяйств.
Я воздерживался от взятия на себя обязанности посыльного… от покупки и продажи… от жульничества на весах, в монетах и мерах… от взяточничества, обмана и мошенничества.
Я воздерживался от нанесения увечий, казней, заключения под стражу, разбоя, грабежа и насилия.
Я довольствовался комплектом [монашеских] одежд для покрытия тела и едой с подаяний для утоления голода. Подобно птице, что куда бы ни отправилась, крылья - её единственный груз; точно также и я довольствовался комплектом одежд для покрытия тела и едой с подаяний для утоления голода. Куда бы я ни отправился, я брал с собой лишь минимально необходимое.
Наделённый этой благородной нравственностью, я внутренне ощущал удовольствие от безукоризненности.

Сдержанность чувств

Воспринимая глазом форму, я не цеплялся за темы или [их] вариации, за счёт которых - если бы я не контролировал свою способность видеть - неблагие, неумелые качества, такие как жажда или волнение, охватили бы меня. Я практиковал сдержанность. Я охранял дверь глаза. Я достигал сдержанности по отношению к своей способности видеть. Воспринимая ухом звук… Воспринимая запах носом… Воспринимая языком вкус… Воспринимая телесное ощущение телом… Воспринимая мысль умом, я не цеплялся за темы или [их] вариации, за счёт которых - если бы я не контролировал свою способность думать - неблагие, неумелые качества, такие как жажда или волнение, охватили бы меня. Наделённый этой благородной сдержанностью чувств, я внутренне ощущал удовольствие от безукоризненности.

Осознанность и бдительность

Когда я шёл вперёд и возвращался, я действовал с бдительностью. Когда я смотрел вперёд и смотрел в сторону… когда сгибал и разгибал свои члены… когда нёс внешнее одеяние, верхнюю робу, свою чашу… когда ел, пил, жевал, распробовал… когда мочился и испражнялся… когда шёл, стоял, сидел, засыпал, просыпался, разговаривал и молчал - я действовал с бдительностью.

Оставление Помех

Наделённый этой благородной нравственностью, этой благородной сдержанностью чувств, этой благородной осознанностью и бдительностью, я выискивал уединённое жилище: пустынную местность, подножье дерева, гору, узкую горную долину, пещеру на склоне холма, кладбище, лесную рощу, открытое пространство, стог соломы. После принятия пищи, возвратившись со сбора подаяний, я садился со скрещенными ногами, держал торс тела прямым, устанавливал внимательность впереди.
Оставляя жажду к миру, я пребывал с осознанным умом, лишённым влечения. Я очищал ум от жажды. Оставляя недоброжелательность и злость, я пребывал с осознанным умом, лишённым злобы, желающий блага всем живым существам. Я очищал ум от недоброжелательности и злости. Оставляя апатию и сонливость, я пребывал с осознанным умом, лишённым апатии и сонливости - внимательный, бдительный, восприимчивый к свету. Я очищал свой ум от апатии и сонливости. Отбрасывая неугомонность и беспокойство, я пребывал непоколебимым, с внутренне успокоенным умом. Я очищал ум от неугомонности и беспокойства. Отбрасывая сомнения, я выходил за пределы неуверенности, не имея неясностей по отношению к умелым умственным качествам. Я очищал свой ум от сомнений.

Четыре Джханы

Оставив эти пять помех - изъянов осознанности, что ослабляют мудрость - я, в достаточной мере оставивший чувственные удовольствия, оставивший неумелые качества - входил и пребывал в первой джхане: восторг и счастье, рождённые [этим] оставлением сопровождались направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на этом объекте].
Затем, с успокоением направления и удержания ума, я входил и пребывал во второй джхане: [меня наполняли] восторг и счастье, рождённые сосредоточением, и единение ума, который свободен от направления и удержания - [я пребывал] во внутренней устойчивости.
Затем, с успокоением восторга я становился невозмутимым, осознанный и бдительный, я ощущал счастье. Я входил и пребывал в третьей джхане, о которой Благородные говорят так: «Непоколебимый и осознанный, он пребывает в состоянии радости».
Затем, с успокоением счастья и страдательности - как и с более ранним исчезновением восторга и беспокойства - я входил и пребывал в четвёртой джхане: [я пребывал] в чистейшей невозмутимости и осознанности, в ни-удовольствии-ни-боли.

Окончательное знание

Когда мой ум был так сосредоточен, очищен, яркий, незамутнённый, лишённый изъянов, податливый, мягкий, утверждённый и наделённый непоколебимостью, я направил его на познание окончания умственных загрязнений. Я распознал так, как всё существует на самом деле, то есть: «Это - страдание… Это - источник страдания… Это - прекращение страдания… Это - путь, ведущий к прекращению страдания… Это - загрязнения [ума]... Это - источник загрязнений… Это - прекращение загрязнений… Это - путь, ведущий к прекращению загрязнений».
Мой ум, зная это, и видя это таким образом, освободился от загрязнений чувственности, освободился от загрязнений становления, освободился от загрязнений неведения. С освобождением пришло знание: «Освобождён». Я распознал: «Рождение закончено, святая жизнь прожита, сделано то, что следовало сделать. Нет чего-либо, что нужно было бы ещё сделать в этом состоянии существования».6
Зная это и видя это, друзья, в отношении этого тела с его сознанием и [в отношении] всех внешних образов - cотворение «Я», сотворение «Моего», скрытая склонность к самомнению были уничтожены во мне».
Сказав «хорошо», можно восхититься и возрадоваться словам этого монаха. Сделав так, следует сказать ему: «Какое благо для нас, друг, какое великое благо для нас, друг, что у нас есть такой товарищ по святой жизни как Достопочтенный»7.
Так сказал Благословенный. Удовлетворённые, монахи восхитились его словами.



↑
	1 	Это объекты восприятия, разделённые на четыре категории. Ощущаемое (мута) означает запахи, вкусы и прикосновения, а познаваемое (винньята) - ретроспективно полученные данные, абстрактное мышление, воображение.

↑
	2 	Согласно Комментарию, всё это означает жажду и воззрения.

↑
	3 	Согласно Комментарию, первая фраза означает отрицание самого элемента земли как "я", а вторая - отрицания связанных с этим элементом материальных и ментальных факторов. Тот же метод применяется в отношении иных элементов.

↑
	4 	Текст кажется перенасыщенным из-за упоминания форм (рупа) и вещей, познаваемых умом посредством сознания глаза (чаккху-винньяна винньятабба дхамма). Комментарий предлагает две версии разрешения этого вопроса. Первая позиция заключается в том, что "формы" Относятся к видимым вещам, которые действительно входят в познание, тогда как "вещи, познаваемые умом…" означают видимые вещи, которые прекращаются, будучи не познаваемыми. Вторая позиция - то, что первое означает все формы без исключения, а второе - три ментальных совокупности, которые действуют вместе с сознанием глаза.

↑
	5 	Согласно Комментарию, "сотворение "Я" (аханкара) - это самомнение, а "сотворение "Моего" (маманкара) - это жажда. "Все внешние признаки" (нимитта) - это внешние объекты.

↑
	6 	Согласно Комментарию, здесь намеренно опущены два других сверхъестественных знания из трёх (видение перерождений и знание прошлых жизней), так как они являются мирскими способностями, а в сутте речь идёт об архатстве, т.е. сверхмирском знании.

↑
	7 	Небезынтересно, что в сутте задаётся 5 вопросов, а не шесть, как указано в её названии. Канонический комментарий пытается по-разному истолковать это, разделяя один из уже имеющихся вопросов на два (например, отдельно по телу и уму в отношении себя и в отношении других), либо предполагая добавить в качестве шестого вопроса четыре вида пищи. Однако эти варианты не особо убедительны и, судя по всему, фрагмент сутты просто был утерян. 

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

----------

PampKin Head (09.04.2013), Secundus (08.04.2013), Yoshka (09.04.2013), Богдан Б (09.04.2013), лесник (11.04.2013), Маркион (08.04.2013), Наталья (08.04.2013), Пема Дролкар (09.04.2013), Топпер- (08.04.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

Ещё одна сутта на ту же тему: ВИМАМСАКА СУТТА или «Проповедь об испытании и испытующем».

Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный пребывал в роще Джеты близ Саваттхи, в монастыре, предоставленном Анатхапиндикой. И вот Благословенный обратился там к монахам:
 — Монахи!
 — Да, достопочтенный, — отозвались монахи.

 И Благословенный сказал:
 — Татхагата, монахи, должен быть испытан монахом, не способным проницательно познать ум другого, дабы удостовериться — является ли Татхагата истинно просветлённым или нет.

 — Благословенный, — ответили монахи, — служит для нас истоком Дхаммы, проводником и Прибежищем. Потому было бы хорошо, если бы достопочтенный Благословенный разъяснил нам это. Услышав это от Благословенного, монахи запомнят им сказанное.
 — Тогда, монахи, слушайте усердно: я буду говорить.
 — Так и будет, достопочтенный, — ответили монахи.

 И Благословенный сказал:
 — Татхагата, монахи, должен быть испытан монахом, не способным проницательно познавать ум другого, [прежде всего,] касательно двух доступных восприятию зрением и слухом дхамм-состояний [ума]: проявляются ли у этого Татхагаты нечистые состояния [ума], обнаруживаемыми зрением и слухом, или же нет. Исследовав это, испытующий знает: «Нечистые состояния [ума], воспринимаемые зрением и слухом, у этого Татхагаты не проявляются»...
Весь текст -- по линку выше.

----------


## PampKin Head

Знание умов других существ проявляется по освоении дхьян. Отсюда простой вывод: обрести способность такового знания и познать напрямую. 
http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm

----------


## Шавырин

По subj , а в чём практическая польза от этого знания ?

----------

Дмитрий Зэнский (01.09.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> По subj , а в чём практическая польза от этого знания ?


Чтобы не тратить свое время на профанов, выдающих себя за Пробужденных.

----------

Шавырин (09.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

> Знание умов других существ проявляется по освоении дхьян. Отсюда простой вывод: обрести способность такового знания и познать напрямую. 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/an/an5-28.htm


Так если у вас будут джханы, то вам смысл в гуру отпадёт.

----------

Шавырин (09.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так если у вас будут джханы, то вам смысл в гуру отпадёт.


Не отпадет. Реализация джхан - это не показатель окончательной Реализации, когда "отпадает необходимость в Гуру", а только реализация джан... Собственно, то место, откуда... _настоящая работа_ только начинается.

----------


## Наталья

> Не отпадет. Реализация джхан - это не показатель окончательной Реализации, когда "отпадает необходимость в Гуру", а только реализация джан... Собственно, то место, откуда... _настоящая работа_ только начинается.


Чёрт, а я думала, что реализовал - и можно, наконец, отдохнуть. А что вы подразумеваете под "настоящей работой"?

----------

Шавырин (09.04.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Чёрт, а я думала, что реализовал - и можно, наконец, отдохнуть. А что вы подразумеваете под "настоящей работой"?



P.S. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10280144/bud...ng%26seeng.pdf

----------

Джнянаваджра (09.04.2013), лесник (11.04.2013)

----------


## Наталья

Слушайте, а вы хотите в ниббану? Только признайтесь честно  :Wink:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Слушайте, а вы хотите в ниббану? Только признайтесь честно


Мне Нибанна безразлична, однако меня не устраивает описанное в первой благородной Истине Арьев. Вот с её контентом я бы и хотел решить вопросы.

(вопрос с Нибанной у меня, как махаяниста, решен ))) )

----------


## Наталья

> Мне Нибанна безразлична, однако меня не устраивает описанное в первой благородной Истине Арьев. Вот с её контентом я бы и хотел решить вопросы.
> 
> (вопрос с Нибанной у меня, как махаяниста, решен ))) )


 - а что именно не устраивает?
А вот про ниббану мне интересно - там будет разделение какое-то - махаянистов - в одну, а тхеравадинов в другую?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Разделения не будет. Потому как махаянисты в нее предпочтут не заходить, даже, если будут полностью готовы.... :Smilie: Они такие неуемные, что не дадут себе отдохнуть, пока вся самсара не иссякнет.....

----------


## Наталья

> Разделения не будет. Потому как махаянисты в нее предпочтут не заходить, даже, если будут полностью готовы....Они такие неуемные, что не дадут себе отдохнуть, пока вся самсара не иссякнет.....


А самсара не иссякнет никогда ... Кстати, это интересный вопрос... Если она существует с безначальных времен, то, хоть существ в ней неисчислимое множество, но всё-таки конечное число, то, переходя, пусть и помаленьку, в ниббану, они уже должны были бы давно иссякнуть... Поскольку не иссякли - значит что-то от нас скрывают ...
Кстати, если есть поблизости математик, он может легко это просчитать, я не математик, поэтому нутром чую, а доказать не могу.

----------


## PampKin Head

> - а что именно не устраивает?
> А вот про ниббану мне интересно - там будет разделение какое-то - махаянистов - в одну, а тхеравадинов в другую?


Странно, почему это ко мне вопрос? Это вам на подфорум "Тхеравада".

----------


## Наталья

> Странно, почему это ко мне вопрос? Это вам на подфорум "Тхеравада".


Дык вы ж знаете мнение тхеравадинов ))) По Канону Ниббана одна, без ничего (без умственных формаций), а у махаяны - что-то другое, но не ниббана.

----------

